# Sweater Weather???



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

As a novice to the small dog world, I really don't know when 7 month old Oreo's fluff is not enough to keep him warm enough outside. We live in the coastal south where most of the winter days are in the 50's & 60's, and I know he is fine then. This current weather system is creating overnight lows in the teens, and I know he will need a sweater for that. My question is what is the in between temp where he does need one? I have a winter harness that is fleece lined that will keep his chest warm, and think that should be enough for most of our quick potty runs, but really don't know. Thanks for your thoughts on this!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We live in Minnesota, and Shama doesn't seem to mind the cold, even when it's below zero. Today (one degree above as I type) I had a hard time coaxing her in from the deck. We have some sweaters and jackets but discovered she doesn't need them and it saves time (and matting) to not use them. Below is a link to a thread I posted last March. It shows Shama preferring to lie on the snow to the grass!

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/106682-does-havanese-like-snow.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For potty runs, my dogs don't wear anything. Even last winter, when Panda was a tiny puppy, to potty, she went out naked. After all, they re only out for a very few minutes, and the goal is for them to get on with it. 

For longer outings, my rule of thumb is if I need gloves, they need coats. I NEVER bother with sweaters, though. For two reasons. I can't imagine an in between temperature where mashing their coat down with a sweater would be warmer than letting the loft of their coat keep them warm, and second because unless the dog is in a SHORT puppy cut, a sweater is going to mat them terribly.

When they DO wear coats, they wear heavy cordura coats with a shiny lining that doesn't mat them. These are the coats I, personally, like the best, because they velcro over the back, where the velcro doesn't get caught in their hair.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

For hiking and long walks, my guys need coats. You will know it if your dog shivers. I live in PA and it can get cold. My dog Bella shivers if the temp drops below 70! She wears a sweater starting late Sept...lol


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. He hasn't seemed to even be aware it was cold outside. Since the real cold usually only lasts for a couple of days here before moderation, I tend to limit our time outdoors to bare necessities. It is reassuring to know that I can let him go "bare back" for those quick outings without being a neglectful puppy mom.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

My vet told me that if it's cold enough for me to wear a coat, it's cold enough to put one on my dog as well. Hair is not the same as fur. I don't dress him if he has to go out just to do his business, quick in and out, but if we go for a walk and it's in the 30's, he's wearing a fleece. I also don't walk him if the temps are colder than 36 degrees. Many will walk their dogs in colder weather, for us, it's not our cup of tea, plus I have noticed if I take him out when it's too cold now he appears to get stiff in the joints.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

For the record, Shama doesn't go for many walks as she gets a lot of exercise in the yard and in the house and at our classes. On walks in the spring/fall/summer, she inevitably sits down at some point, as if to say, "I'm done with this." Thanks for sharing your vet's advice, littlebuddy.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino is a cold weather, Minnesota bred dog through and through. He comes on winter hikes with me multiple times a week. I was planning on holding off until spring to start his hiking endurance, but I tried a short one a few weeks ago and he did beautifully. Handled it better than me. I do always put a liberal coating of Musher's Secret on his paws just to avoid cracked, dry pads, but he hikes naked otherwise. I bring his RC Pets jacket along, and he will soon start carrying a pack, but he has only needed the jacekt a couple times to warm his core toward the end of the hike. Love the Havs insulating double coat  I prefer to hike if I can do so in a sweatshirt or light jacket (I too am Minnesota bred, so my tolerance is a bit higher than others), and we always keep a nice pace going so we can't get too cold.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Karen,
Do you have a link for the coats you prefer? I am using a sweater now but we don't want to encourage mats! 

Linda


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Karen,
> Do you have a link for the coats you prefer? I am using a sweater now but we don't want to encourage mats!
> 
> Linda


Here is the Petrageous one: https://smile.amazon.com/Petrageous...68788&sr=8-2&keywords=Petrageous+Kodiak+small

You'll have to search for other colors.

I have a friend who swears by Foggy Mountain Dachshund coats for her Havanese. They are a little more expensive, but I've seen them on her dogs and they fit really well. The closures are metal tabs like a horse blanket, so there is no velcro to catch in their hair. They ARE fleece lined, but she says they don't mat her dogs.:

Foggy Mountain warm turnout coats for Dachshunds


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie has 3 Petrageous Kodiak coats in Aqua, Green, and Red Plaid. She's very spoiled and looks cute in her rain/cold gear.


----------

